# Sagt mal ....

## Dellerium

Was für Progz nutzt ihr eigentlich so ...

... zum CD Brennen .. ( hab nen SCSI Brenner ( HP))

... für IRC.... hab jetzt XChat drauf.. aber des scheint nen paar Probs zu machen .. meine Beträge werden zwar korrekt übermittlet, tauchen bei mir im Schirm aber zerhackt auf ....

... Mail....

 :Smile: 

mfg Andre

----------

## zORN

zum burnen nehme ich xcdroast ... gibt ja noch k3b ... aber habs noch nicht getestet... fürs irc hab ich xchat laufen... gab bei mir keine probleme.. ansonsten probier mal bitchx oder so ...

----------

## Dark

 *Dellerium wrote:*   

> Was für Progz nutzt ihr eigentlich so ...
> 
> ... für IRC.... hab jetzt XChat drauf.. aber des scheint nen paar Probs zu machen .. meine Beträge werden zwar korrekt übermittlet, tauchen bei mir im Schirm aber zerhackt auf ....
> 
> 

 

Zum brennen benutz ich nix ... hab noch keine lust g'habt das einzurichten *g*

Für icq nehm ich licq und bin doch recht zufrieden  :Smile: 

Dark

----------

## hopfe

Fürs Brennen verwende ich xcdroast, für icq gnomeicu. 

@dark das einrichten des brenners, sind genau eine einstellung im Grub-bootmenu. Gegenfalls noch ein recomplie des Kernels wenn du scsi-emluation noch nicht im kernel hast  :Smile: 

----------

## zORN

<klugscheissmodus on>

ööhhmm...  Dellerium suchte was fürs IRC nicht für ICQ  :Very Happy:  ... 

<klugscheissmodus off>

 :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

was ist mit chat-zilla? Oder benützt du keinen Mozilla ?

----------

## ElCondor

cdrecord (commandline  :Wink: ), xchat oder irssi wenn kein X

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## Dark

 *zORN wrote:*   

> <klugscheissmodus on>
> 
> ööhhmm...  Dellerium suchte was fürs IRC nicht für ICQ  ... 
> 
> <klugscheissmodus off>
> ...

 

<montagmorgenmüdebinmodus: on>

uff - ja, hab das jetzt auch wahrgenommen *hehe* wie gesagt ist noch Montagmorgen und ich bin noch nicht ganz wach gewesen *g*

<montagmorgenmüdebinmodus: off>

 :Rolling Eyes: 

@hopfe .. die scsi-emulation etc. hab ich im Kernel schon mit eincompiliert.. aber wenn das dann so wenig ist wie Du schreibst- muß ma probieren  :Wink: 

----------

## hopfe

wenn scsi-emu schon, sollte ein "hdx=ide-scsi" in menu.lst datei genügen. 

Gut das entsprechende Programm brauchst dann halt noch  :Smile: 

----------

## ddanier

zum brennen nehm ich k3b/gnometoaster (nomalerweise k3b, aber da hab ich probleme beim ISOs brennen)

für irc benutz ich kvirc (benutzen zwar ziemlich wenige und gilt als klickibunti programm, ist aber schön schnell scriptbar und auch sonst sehr brauchbar)

----------

## Dellerium

Also.. ich hab zuerst licq provbiert.. für icq ..  :Smile:  aber irgendwie wollte bei mir net.. beim kompilieren brach er immer in der gtk+lib ab .. warum auch immer.. 

Also nutze ich jetzt GnomeICU.. geht auch  :Smile:  - ich hab auch mal kxicw versucht.. aber auch das machte probs.. stützte immer recht leicht ab - voralem bei Contactslists und wen ich Nachricvhten bekam  :Sad:  .. was dann darin endete, das ich die Kiste neu starten musste weil sonst beim neustart von kxicq selbiges sofort wieder abschmierte - wenigestens hat Linux den Vorteil das nen kleiner Absturz net sofort dne Rest mitreisst *GGG*  :Smile: 

Wieso XChat ab und zu mist macht weiss ich net.... ich schreibt was . oder die anderen und aufeinmal misxt er zufällig meinen Text mit dme der anderen .. aber nur bei mir ..  :Sad:  mal sehen was ich da als Alternative finde.. XChat gefiel mit eigentlich recht gut  :Sad: ((

Mozila nutzere ich schon .. aber auch den Konqueror.. bin ja flexibel  :Wink: 

Im Moment schaue ich grad was ich für nen PGP Container brauche, damit ich den mit nem 1024 Bit Schlüssel in mein System mounten kann... schliesslich muss ich ja meine "Beute" auf Lan's schützen  :Wink: 

mfg Dell

----------

## tacki

zum chatten: irssi (mit und ohne x). gebrannt hab ich noch nicht...

als mailclient reicht mir sylpheed, ist klein, schnell und hat alles was ich brauch (grafisch)

----------

## Haldir

Für IRC die Kvirc 3.0 beta, läuft stabil und sieht ganz gut aus  :Wink: 

----------

## doll1

burncenter für die Kommandozeile   :Cool: 

----------

## Luxus

das mit xchat hat was mit der font konfiguration zutun wenn ich mich nicht täusche..

check mal deine rc.conf

ich hatte das problem auch das texte von anderen nicht ankam und wenn ich markiert habe konnte ich teile lesen ..

----------

## bpkri

Ich benutze auch xchat für IRC - mach nen Bogen um die 19.er Reihe. Das ist der GTK2 branch für xchat2 und ist noch nicht feature-complete und stable.

Zum CD-Brennen verwende ich auch XCDRoast. gnome-toaster ist auch ganz nett oder gcombust, aber XCDRoast ist übersichtlicher, finde ich.

----------

## ajordan

Fuer IRC finde ich ChatZilla optimal, weil ich den Browser eh meist am laufen hab. Zum brennen nehm ich auch xcdroast, hatte damit schon lange keine Probleme mehr, vor allem isses unabhaengig vom Windowmanager, anders als zB k3b.

Alex

----------

## maystorm

 *Dellerium wrote:*   

>  [...] hab jetzt XChat drauf.. aber des scheint nen paar Probs zu machen .. meine Beträge werden zwar korrekt übermittlet, tauchen bei mir im Schirm aber zerhackt auf [...] 

 

Zerhackt nur bei Umlauten? Oder haste die Probleme auch in englisch-sprachigen Chats?

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

zum CD-Brennen benutze ich XCD-Roast und CDBakeoven. Ich finde CDBakeoven sehr übersichtlich.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## Dellerium

Das Zerhacken bezieht sich auf die grösse der Zelen .. es kommt vor, das eine Zeil nur zu 2/3 dargestellt wird, und der Rest dann ( oben ) schon voin der nächsten Zeile überschrieben wird ..  :Sad: 

----------

## maystorm

An der Stelle, wo die Zeile verstümmelt wird, würde da normalerweise ein Umlaut stehen?

Wenn ja, dann hat das was mit Deinen Locale- bzw. Language-Settings zu tun.

Bei mir hat diese Einstellung geholfen:

export LANG=de_DE@euro

bevor Du xchat aufrufst.

----------

